# NEW YORK | 1165 Broadway | 76m+ | 250ft+ | 25 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Glass Appendage Proposed For Landmarked NoMad Low-Rise*












> The landmarked building at 1165 Broadway may soon play podium to a mid-rise glass tower. New renderings for the building at the corner of West 27th Street and Broadway reveal a restored facade for the current five-story site occupant, with the addition of a 20-plus-story tower. The proposed design will have to win support from the Landmarks Preservation Commission before it can be executed.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone got a good photo of the building as it currently is?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice building!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

droneriot said:


> Anyone got a good photo of the building as it currently is?


 needs restoration work.


----------



## hordak1975 (May 5, 2012)

Vertical_Gotham said:


> needs restoration work.


Hopefully the developers will get rid of the trashy shops: NoMad has several amazing buildings, but these shops are an eyesore.


----------



## archiwett (Feb 3, 2014)

wow!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Looks a lot better than the surrounding lowrise flats. This area doesn't have a lot of glass buildings.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't think the glass tower takes away from the old building in any way, I'd have it built.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This will be the best thing to have happened to the old building. A restoration plus a nice modern addition that looks well integrated.


----------



## vintagetaco (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah! I forgot to to the city in the title. This is in NYC. Sorry guys - very noob move!

http://www.6sqft.com/landmarked-1867-nomad-building-may-recieve-blade-runner-like-addition/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Please read guidelines on thread titles for this forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=903&a=1129



_Cool building!_ 









http://www.6sqft.com/landmarked-1867-nomad-building-may-recieve-blade-runner-like-addition/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Build the left one!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very impressive, the left one for sure. maybe they could work on the rooftop expressing something that might tie in with the Flatiron.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

desertpunk said:


> *Landmarked 1867 Nomad Building May Recieve Blade Runner-Like Addition*


I like the new version.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Another rendering:


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a very nice tower. It fits well with the base, IMO.


----------

